
Big Short’s Eisman Is Shorting Tesla for ‘Execution Problems’ - docdeek
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-27/big-short-s-eisman-is-shorting-tesla-for-execution-problems
======
paulpauper
I predict this will end badly for him

